#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  MNNIT Allahabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti

## raymayank

MNNIT Allahabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facility Click Here:
*
MNNIT Allahabad Year of Establishment:* 1961.

*MNNIT Allahabad Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*MNNIT Allahabad Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*MNNIT Allahabad Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
15763

*OPPH*
                                                        277152

*OB*
                                                        29842

*OBPH*
288407

*SC*
105110

*SCPH*
410588

*ST*
188564

*STPH*
                                                        592942





*MNNIT Allahabad Branches In Engineering:*
Bio TechnologyChemical Engineering\TechnologyCivil EngineeringCeramic EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringProduction EngineeringIndustrial Engineering
*MNNIT Allahabad Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Tuition Fee INR 25,000/- Per Year.

*MNNIT Allahabad Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 13,500/- Per Year.

*MNNIT Allahabad Engineering Placements 2012:
*
ABBAdobeAmazonAMDOCSAricentAshok LeylandBajaj AutoBank of BarodaBHELBORLBPCLBristle ConeBritannia IndustriesCanonCapgeminiCCILCDOTCienaCiscoCitrixCoal IndiaCrompton GreavesCSCCTSCumminsCypressDellDirect IDRDODS ConstructionE-Value ServeEicher MotorsEILEnergy InfratechEruditeEssar SteelsEXL ServicesFibcomFiserv GlobalFreescaleGAILGammon India LtdGati InfrastructuresGEGieperGlobalLogicGoldam SachsHALHero HondaHCL InfosystemsHindalcoHondaCARHughes SystiqueIBM Software LabsIDBI BankIdea cellularIndian NavyInfosysIOCLJindal steelsJohn DeereJublientL&T(ECC)L.TechLancoLG ElectronicsLohiyaStarlingerM-TreeMAQ SoftwareMake My TripMaruti UdyogMicrosoftMid-MacMu-SigmaNational InstrumentsNestleNewgen SoftwareNetappNiksunNomuraNTPCOnmobileOraclePatniPOWERGRIDPSITReliance EnergySamsung EngineeringSamsung IndiaSapientSaskenSchlumbergerSchneider ElectricalsSimplexSolid CoreSonySPCLSTMicroelectronicsTata MotorsTata PowerTata TelecomTCILTCSTech MahindraTejas NetworksThorogoodUnion BnakUnitechVedantaVerizonWells FargoWipro TechnologiesYahoo India Ltd.ZS Associates
*MNNIT Allahabad* *Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* Allahabad (MNNIT) is an Institute with total commitment to quality and excellence in academic pursuits. It was established as one of the seventeen Regional Engineering Colleges of India in the year 1961 as a joint enterprise of Government of India and Government of Uttar Pradesh, and was an associated college of University of Allahabad, which is the third oldest university in India.


*Central Library:* The Library is sanctum sanatorium in the temple of learning. It is the heart of teaching and research. The Central library has 1,04,382 Collection of books and bound periodicals. It also subscribes 53 Indian and 237 International technical periodicals. In order to facilitate all the readers in selecting the reading materials of their choice, the access to stacks is open to its members. Keeping the library on modern techniques, the reading materials has been classified and catalogued as Dewey Decimal Classification and Anglo- American Cataloguing Rules-II.

It works as nerve center of the institution by keeping the knowledge of students and faculty members update. Information data bank is constantly updated and facilities are added. The present library area spreads over 2455.49 sqm. The functionaries of central library is guided by the setup of LLRC and Working Group.

*MNNIT Allahabad Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
There are seven Boys and two Girls hostels at present in the Institute. The capacity of boys hostel is 1800 (1044 single seated rooms and 252 triple seated rooms ) and that of girls hostel is 145. Room allotment is done in such a way that students from different parts of country freely intermingle with each other depicting national integration.
Hostel messes are run no profit no loss basis. The messes are managed by nominated representatives of students under the overall supervisions of wardens. The foreign students run their separate mess named as international mess. In this mess non vegetarian food is also served.

The newly admitted boys students are kept in separate hostels away from senior students to avoid ragging. The hostel administration grants financial assistance to meet the mess bills to many needy students. One new hostel has also been constructed to accommodate additional number of students.

Several new facilities are being provided in girls hostel viz. washing machines, refrigerators, computers, internet connectivity. One PCO booth is also working in the girls hostel campus.

There is a team of a warden in charge and warden for each of the hostel. They look after the affairs of the room allocation to the individual students and issuing the 'Concession Forms' for the students going home during the Institute vacations. All the student complaints regarding the room maintainence are routed through the warden of the hostel to the concerned authorities.

*MNNIT Allahabad Address:* Motilal Nehru National Institute of Technology Allahabad - 211004, INDIA.

*MNNIT Allahabad Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT Kurukshetra btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti AITS Coimbatore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti B M S College of Engineering Bangalore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti P E S Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti NIT Uttarakhand btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti

----------


## saksham saxena

with 202 marks in jee mains and 90% in class 12th in 2012........being general and from uttar pradesh can i get civil or chemical here as i know i won't be getting any software relaed branch with my rank?

----------


## Shivam shah

> with 202 marks in jee mains and 90% in class 12th in 2012........being general and from uttar pradesh can i get civil or chemical here as i know i won't be getting any software relaed branch with my rank?


Hi,
Because of your home state quota u can get civil and chemical both in MNIT Allahabad.....  :):

----------


## saksham saxena

Does home state quota works automatically.....i mean software reads home ranks if i am from home state or do i have to do anything extra?

----------


## Shivam shah

> Does home state quota works automatically.....i mean software reads home ranks if i am from home state or do i have to do anything extra?


Hey,
you don't need to do any thing just fill your preferred branches..............  :):

----------


## Yash_pare

i am getting 210 marks in jee main 2013 .i am a resident of M.P. and my category is general ..i am expecting 86% in CBSE board exams .what all branches can i get in mnnit...

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> i am getting 210 marks in jee main 2013 .i am a resident of M.P. and my category is general ..i am expecting 86% in CBSE board exams .what all branches can i get in mnnit...


Hi,
With this score your rank would be around 6500 and u can get ee, it and civil in mnit allahabad........
What is your preferred branch??

----------


## hsd01

i am getting 198 marks in jee mains and got 80.6 percent in CBSE 12th. i belong to general category and from uttar pradesh. can you suggest some branches that i  can get in MNNIT. consider home state quota too

----------


## amit707l

165 marks in jee main 82 in 12th cbse  gen up state chance to get any branch in mnnit or any nit

----------


## Alina gill

> i am getting 198 marks in jee mains and got 80.6 percent in CBSE 12th. i belong to general category and from uttar pradesh. can you suggest some branches that i  can get in MNNIT. consider home state quota too


hey,
     Your rank would be more than 10000.......... You can get chemical and IT with this rank till the 5th round.... All the best  :): 

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------




> 165 marks in jee main 82 in 12th cbse  gen up state chance to get any branch in mnnit or any nit


Hey,
       Your approx rank would be less than 30000........... With this rank u can't get any branch in mnnit... so just try for another colgs... could u plz tel me your category and home state??

----------


## amit707l

Home state Uttar pradesh and categeory  gen  165 in jee mains ,82% in 12 th with cbse board , any chance to get any nit

----------


## prakhar321

i have 179 marks in jee mains and i am expecting 90% in boards. also i live in UP. Do i have any chance of getting into mnni allahbad or any other nit ?

----------


## amit707l

165 marks in jee main 82% in 12th cbse up state gen any chance to get any nit  ?????????

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> Home state Uttar pradesh and categeory  gen  165 in jee mains ,82% in 12 th with cbse board , any chance to get any nit


Hey,
      your approx rank would be around 27000............ With this rank you can't get mnnit allhabad even with domicile quota...... You can try for nit agartala...What is your preferred branch??

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------




> i have 179 marks in jee mains and i am expecting 90% in boards. also i live in UP. Do i have any chance of getting into mnni allahbad or any other nit ?


Hey,
       Your approx rank would be around 20000...........with this rank you can't get any branch in nit allahabad.... so i would suggest you to try for another nit...  :):

----------


## amit707l

prefered branch civil,mechnanical,and electrical can i get nit silchar

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> prefered branch civil,mechnanical,and electrical can i get nit silchar


Hey,
      With this rank u can't get any branch in nit silchar.... So just try for private colgs...

----------


## ADARSH JAIN

What is the last rank in iit mains 2013 to get Mechanical and Computer science branch in MNIT Allahabad.....

----------


## ADARSH JAIN

I got 189 numbers in iit main 2013 and 87 per cent in CBSE board and i live in Uttar Pradesh...Could i get Mechanical or Computer branch in MNIT allahabad as i know that Home State quota will work....if not then which branch could i get??

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> I got 189 numbers in iit main 2013 and 87 per cent in CBSE board and i live in Uttar Pradesh...Could i get Mechanical or Computer branch in MNIT allahabad as i know that Home State quota will work....if not then which branch could i get??


Your rank will be approx 19000...... Withs this rank u can't get mnnit allahabad even with domicile quota so try  for other colgs also  :):

----------


## rajkumar1234

i have scored 198 marks in jee mains and 93% in cbse from uttarpradesh what branches i can get in mnit allahabad

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> i have scored 198 marks in jee mains and 93% in cbse from uttarpradesh what branches i can get in mnit allahabad


Your rank would be around 10000..... With this rank u can get chemical and civil branch in mnnit allahabad  :):

----------


## YashSartanpara

Expecting 90% in cbse gujrat board and 220 in main in 2014 can i get addmission in mech or comp in mnnit  ..  From gujrat    category OBC .?

----------


## aniejomes

Category-Gen IIT Main Rank- 33,000 State (UP) Rank- 2000 12th - 88% Is there any chances to get admission in MNNIT Allahabaad? If not, where I can get the admission?

----------


## Shreya singh

> Category-Gen IIT Main Rank- 33,000 State (UP) Rank- 2000 12th - 88% Is there any chances to get admission in MNNIT Allahabaad? If not, where I can get the admission?


With this rank u can't get any nit so try for private colgs like jp noida  :):

----------


## chaarly

with air 4062 general outside category which branch i can get there?

----------


## Shreya singh

> prefered branch civil,mechnanical,and electrical can i get nit silchar


No , Your rank is much high for nit silchar  :):

----------


## ankur700

Sir i have got 70% in cbse board and expecting about 150 in jee mains,i am from u.p and sc candidate can i get mlnnit

----------


## hk10july

Sir, I am getting 168 marks in JEE Mains 2014 and my CBSE boards Percentage is 94%.
I am in General Category, and my state is - Uttar Pradesh.

Sir, can i get ECE branch at MNNIT Allahabad with state quota ?

----------


## hk10july

Sir, I am getting 168 marks in JEE Mains 2014 and my CBSE boards Percentage is 94%.
I am in General Category, and my state is - Uttar Pradesh.
I want ECE Branch. My preferred colleges are MNNIT Allahabad, MNIT Jaipur, NIT Delhi, NIT Kurukshetra, IIIT Allahabad.

Sir, please tell which college among above can i get with ECE branch and also tell which college is best for ece.

----------

